# Photo of the month - Winner for March is...



## Arch (May 5, 2009)

Practice Burn by Mark Kurth.....








and the runner up is ... Up, by SympL...






Grats to you both for these great photos!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 5, 2009)

Well done all...


----------



## Antarctican (May 5, 2009)

Congrats to you both! - wonderful shots.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 6, 2009)

Those are both wonderful shots, but damn the winning shot is jawdropping


----------



## Marc Kurth (May 6, 2009)

I will humbly say thank you, while adding that there were two other images that I think were far better and more deserving.

Marc


----------



## SympL (May 7, 2009)

I didn't think yours was all that great either 

Congratulations Marc, a well deserved win buddy.


----------



## Mtalicarox (May 7, 2009)

Wow - was the practice burn shot photoshopped in anyway?


----------



## Marc Kurth (May 7, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> Wow - was the practice burn shot photoshopped in anyway?



Yes, I process many of my shots for color saturation, balance, contrast and shadow recovery/deepening. I pumped these up for my buddies in the fire department.

Here are more form the same day: July 14, 2007

These will give a better idea of the accurate images vs. the enhanced.


----------



## beni_hung (May 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Marc Kurth (May 8, 2009)

SympL said:


> I didn't think yours was all that great either
> Congratulations Marc, a well deserved win buddy.



Thank you, Sir. They really shouldn't be competing - yours is in the Art category and mine is more of a sensationalist cheesy shot 

Marc


----------



## error_404 (May 8, 2009)

Great job to both of you! The "Up" photo is great. I love minimal photos like that.


----------



## bigboi3 (May 8, 2009)

Great Job.  Both are fantastic photos.


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations...  That first shot is amazing?


----------



## malkhaz (May 16, 2009)

First shot is really very artistic and amazing!


----------



## TiCoyote (May 16, 2009)

Is this a water tower?  I bet it is.  Great shot.  Love the shadows and the simplicity.


----------



## ShaforDesigns (May 21, 2009)

Arch said:


> Practice Burn by Mark Kurth.....





WOW..... 

I love the way that the smoke was captured in this image nice work :thumbup:


----------

